# UFC fighters quitting alcohol becomes boring...



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

i wanna hear one of them quitting heroin or something :thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It is a stupid comment. "He hasen't had a drop of alcohol in a year"....not only is that probably not true, but it's just stupid to say. As long as homeboy isn't partying it up, having a drink does not effect your training what so ever.


----------



## moosh (Aug 5, 2008)

I know for a fact a highly ranked UFC figher smokes cannabis and it doesnt seem to affect his career at all


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My only question when I hear this is how many times has Chris Leben "quit" drinking.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> My only question when I hear this is how many times has Chris Leben "quit" drinking.


and then he gets busted for steroids. Damn do I hate that guy. and I hate Mike Goldberg saying "Hes a model citizen now!" Pathetic.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

At their level I don't see how more than 2-3 drinks would present a problem training the next day, but the fighters you hear about that have quit usually do that b/c they can't stop at 3, or 12.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

This is basically becoming the cliche thing to say when a fighter wants people to believe that hes taking his training to the next level. That and I stopped having sex until after the fight. 

Seriously I dont give a shit if you stopped plowing your significant other for a few months.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow yoy guys should try being an alcoholic and then try to deal with it...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Wow yoy guys should try being an alcoholic and then try to deal with it...


Theyre not talking about alcoholics quitting booze. Theyre talking about dudes who stop partying to help with their training. 

If it was someone like Evan Tanner saying that he quit drinking then its a whole different ball game.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wise said:


> Theyre not talking about alcoholics quitting booze. Theyre talking about dudes who stop partying to help with their training.
> 
> If it was someone like Evan Tanner saying that he quit drinking then its a whole different ball game.


Yes because most of these guys don't get hammered when they go out partying... 

And because staying up till early hours in the morning screwing around don't make them tired the next day when they are supposed to be training...

Not going out partying every night and not drinking in excess(which most of them do) would definitely be signs of them working harder. Quitting that and being more focused is always a good thing, don't see why everyone here has a big problem with it, unless they are all just insecure about their own habits...


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

moosh said:


> I know for a fact a highly ranked UFC figher smokes cannabis and it doesnt seem to affect his career at all


doesnt effect phelps either. Who are you talking about moosh id be very interested to know this. I know their is a video of bj penn (allegedly) high on youtube. Maybe thats why his cardio is bad lol cause hes always smoking doobies on the beach.
And nick diaz loves the weed also.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Wow yoy guys should try being an alcoholic and then try to deal with it...


I'm up for it...



Jord -Jitsu said:


> doesnt effect phelps either. Who are you talking about moosh id be very interested to know this. I know their is a video of bj penn (allegedly) high on youtube. Maybe thats why his cardio is bad lol cause hes always smoking doobies on the beach.
> And nick diaz loves the weed also.


I love that vid. Living la vida toke-a.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

XitUp said:


> I'm up for it...
> 
> 
> I love that vid. Living la vida toke-a.


hahahaha nice. "OHH NOO Thats how groundfighters roll!" lolz


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

moosh said:


> I know for a fact a highly ranked UFC figher smokes cannabis and it doesnt seem to affect his career at all


i dunno about that , but i know rogan is like the steriotypical pothead . hes like that friend everyone has in highschool , nothing wrong with a bit of reef ....but i know when i used to smoke it regularly , didnt do wonders for my cardio lol .:thumb02:




Jord -Jitsu said:


> hahahaha nice. "OHH NOO Thats how groundfighters roll!" lolz


is that really penn ? if it is , he looks alot younger there .maybe its from a few years ago ?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's hear about Melvin Guillard quitting coke. That's something I'd be impressed with. :thumbsup:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I think it's more of a mental thing than anything else. Everybody knows that a couple of beers aren't going to hurt anything. But if you are focused for training, and you deny yourself things like a beer at the end of the day, or banging your GF or wife or ringgirl or in Lesnar's case, sheep, then it makes it feel like you are training harder and more focused because you are giving up something that you like in order to win.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

duncanjr said:


> i dunno about that , but i know rogan is like the steriotypical pothead . hes like that friend everyone has in highschool , nothing wrong with a bit of reef ....but i know when i used to smoke it regularly , didnt do wonders for my cardio lol .:thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man its definitely penn from a while back. just look at that jaw if there is any doubt lol


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Let's hear about Melvin Guillard quitting coke. That's something I'd be impressed with. :thumbsup:


Im a bit out of the loop on this one. How do people know hes on coke?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Im a bit out of the loop on this one. How do people know hes on coke?


The positive test for it was a bit of a hint.
Yayo only stays in your system for like 48 hours so he was doing it very close to the fight.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

woah gutted. Who was he fighting when he got caught?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

XitUp said:


> The positive test for it was a bit of a hint.
> Yayo only stays in your system for like 48 hours so he was doing it very close to the fight.


Damn, the last drug that I would want to be on if I had to fight in a cage would be cocaine.

That's crazy. He must have been partying in Vegas the night before the fight or something, because you woul dhave to be an absolute idiot to do a line before fighting. Well, you have to be an idiot to do a line any time, but especially before fighting.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

randyspankstito said:


> Damn, the last drug that I would want to be on if I had to fight in a cage would be cocaine.
> 
> That's crazy. He must have been partying in Vegas the night before the fight or something, because you woul dhave to be an absolute idiot to do a line before fighting. Well, you have to be an idiot to do a line any time, but especially before fighting.


I know a dude who thinks that coke helps him when hes fighting im talking on the street btw. He describes it as fighting in slow motion. The guy is a bit of a rageoholic too so he gets into quite alot of the coke fueled fights. I know what your thinking and yeah your right he is a pri*k


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> woah gutted. Who was he fighting when he got caught?


Joe Stevenson.



randyspankstito said:


> Damn, the last drug that I would want to be on if I had to fight in a cage would be cocaine.
> 
> That's crazy. He must have been partying in Vegas the night before the fight or something, because you woul dhave to be an absolute idiot to do a line before fighting. Well, you have to be an idiot to do a line any time, but especially before fighting.


I dunno, I can see how it would be an advantage.

Can't be too good for your heart doing it before taking very strenuous exercise in a highly stressfull situation though.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Joe Stevenson.
> 
> 
> I dunno, I can see how it would be an advantage.
> ...


Dude, have you ever spent a night with cocaine?

There is no way anybody can concentrate on fighting when all you want is another bump. Plus, the stuff messes up your breathing and heart rate, you would be so gassed and out just from the adrenaline walking from the dressing room. Not to mention the paranoia. 

Don't ask me how I know these things :thumb02: Let's just say that it's a bad idea.


Your average street fight only lasts for about 10 seconds, and there are no rules, so I see how maybe you could pull some crazy caveman rage shit off. But def. not in the octagon in front of 15 thousand people.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Dude, have you ever spent a night with cocaine?


Several. Unless my mum is reading this.




> There is no way anybody can concentrate on fighting when all you want is another bump. Plus, the stuff messes up your breathing and heart rate, you would be so gassed and out just from the adrenaline walking from the dressing room. Not to mention the paranoia.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know these things :thumb02: Let's just say that it's a bad idea.
> 
> ...


I never said it was a good idea, just that I can see why people would think it was. The energy and concentration boost would be great so long as your heart didn't give up.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Several. Unless my mum is reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was a good idea, just that I can see why people would think it was. The energy and concentration boost would be great so long as your heart didn't give up.


LOL. I guess it must affect you differently, because I can't concentrate on crap besides doing another line or looking over my shoulder! I haven't touched the stuff in a long time though. That crap will rob you of your soul if you're not careful.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, some people get really paranoid on it.

I've not done any since NYE and that was just a little baby rail.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope none of them drink. I dont watch the show for the drama. I can watch General Hospital if I want drama. I like watching the fights and training. I like to see more guys who give MMA respect, not guys who act like idiots.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

What I do to train for a fight is 3 large rails of meth.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> What I do to train for a fight is 3 large rails of meth.



I perfer Crack, because it geeks you up:thumb02:


----------



## kristy85 (Jun 25, 2010)

Alcohol quitting seems to get boring... but it is good to get recovered.


 Drug Rehab Program


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

For start I dont even get why pro fighters at top level drink alcohol. Even if it lowers your overall outcome by few %, you shouldnt do that.

Maybe they drink alcohol in "offseason". I highly doubt that some fighter drink alcohol in training camp.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Atilak said:


> For start I dont even get why pro fighters at top level drink alcohol. Even if it lowers your overall outcome by few %, you shouldnt do that.
> 
> Maybe they drink alcohol in "offseason". I highly doubt that some fighter drink alcohol in training camp.



I highly doubt there are many UFC fighters drinking excessively in a training camp building up to a fight, though i wouldnt be suprised if a fair few enjoy a few quiet ones every now and then to take the edge of it. There is no real harm in drinking a couple (unless you are the type that cant stop at that).

In the periods where they dont have a fight to train for, i can see a lot of them enjoying heavy drinking sessions just like anyone else. I know Forrest mentions how hammered he was at numerous times throughout his book. (Incidentally my favourite part of the book is where he attempted to referee a fight when off his face LOL).

I read somewhere (i doubt i could find the link now) that was mentioned Fedor drinks like a fish. I also know Brock used to drink ALOT when in the WWE.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Drugs and alcohol don't go hand in hand with being a professional athelte.
They don't belong in this sport...or any other sport.

Maybe a glass of wine, 2-3 times a weak (doctors recommend it :thumb02

That being said: I miss the early seasons of TUF - all those guys partying and getting drunk like it was the last day on earth. Good laughs


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

limba said:


> Drugs and alcohol don't go hand in hand with being a professional athelte.
> They don't belong in this sport...or any other sport.
> 
> Maybe a glass of wine, 2-3 times a weak (doctors recommend it :thumb02
> ...


My dietary doctor said 1 glass of red wine a week  Need to get better doc :thumb02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Adasko said:


> i wanna hear one of them quitting heroin or something :thumb02:


Didn't Court McGee quit heroin?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Atilak said:


> My dietary doctor said 1 glass of red wine a week  Need to get better doc :thumb02:


Depends how big the glass is :thumb02:. Kidding.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Leed said:


> Didn't Court McGee quit heroin?


He did. He used to be terribly addicted to Heroin and he quit and went on to win TUF.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He did. He used to be terribly addicted to Heroin and he quit and went on to win TUF.


:thumbsup: for Mc Gee. Just shows you what a big character he has. He showed discipline and heart in winning TUF. If he keeps this up, great things await him in the near future.
Hatts down Court. Respect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

With all the money in UK football, they can afford the absurd science that goes with making sure your players are super fit. It's pretty well established now that any alcohol at all is not good. All kinds of numbers and words I don't understand that conclude that even one drink during the week affects that weekends performance. As a result, more and more players are living completely dry.

Personally, I think its because they are fiendish addicts with no self control, that cant be sensible enough to have one or two drinks only... and end up drinking 12 vodkas, completely pissed, covered in puke and in the tabloids the next morning. As a result they don't drink anything... because they are weak. Hiding behind this complicated science ( that they don't understand any more than I do ) that tells them its right they shouldn't have a single drink ever. They then ponce about on their high horses blurting, "I don't drink. I'm a professional"... instead of, "I shouldn't drink cause it turns me into a bit of a c*unt"

So, my conclusion is that athletes who don't drink at all are actually weak-ass addicts with no self control... yea, that makes sense. I'll go with that. :confused02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

kristy85 said:


> Alcohol quitting seems to get boring... but it is good to get recovered.
> 
> 
> Drug Rehab Program


Massive gravedigging to advertise own website fail


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Diego Sanchez (allegedly) was abusing alcohol and other substances around the time of his last fight, if he would (allegedly) quit, he might have performed like himself!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> As long as homeboy isn't partying it up, having a drink does not effect your training what so ever.


The body turns alcohol into fat very quickly. And also alcohol consumption reduces your testosterone levels for up to 72 hours, thus reduces your effectiveness in training.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

im very drtrunk at thens moments? does it count?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> im very drtrunk at thens moments? does it count?


Probably, if you're concerned about testosterone levels.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Wow yoy guys should try being an alcoholic and then try to deal with it...



challenge accepted!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dream-On-101 said:


> I highly doubt there are many UFC fighters drinking excessively in a training camp building up to a fight, though i wouldnt be suprised if a fair few enjoy a few quiet ones every now and then to take the edge of it. There is no real harm in drinking a couple (unless you are the type that cant stop at that).
> 
> In the periods where they dont have a fight to train for, i can see a lot of them enjoying heavy drinking sessions just like anyone else. I know Forrest mentions how hammered he was at numerous times throughout his book. (Incidentally my favourite part of the book is where he attempted to referee a fight when off his face LOL).
> 
> I read somewhere (i doubt i could find the link now) that was mentioned Fedor drinks like a fish. I also know Brock used to drink ALOT when in the WWE.



Yeah i remember hearing Fedor drinks alot. But thats not surprising seeing as how he is russian and im sure loves his Vodka. I think Josh barnett and Kevin Randleman both said they couldnt keep up with Fedor drinking wise.




Atilak said:


> My dietary doctor said 1 glass of red wine a week  Need to get better doc :thumb02:


Im pretty sure it is once a day. It thins your blood or somehing.


----------

